# Bridging eth to wlan, enters promiscuous mode, loose connect

## ManDay

I try to brige a

```
03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller (rev b0)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8324

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 41

   Kernel driver in use: ATL1E
```

with to a

```
01:00.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2860

   Subsystem: RaLink Device 2790

   Physical Slot: eeepc-wifi

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   Kernel driver in use: rt2860

   Kernel modules: rt2860sta
```

with connectivity to the AP by

```
brctl addbr br0 && brctl addif wlan0
```

Upon the second command dmesg reports that

```
device wlan0 entered promiscuous mode
```

and I loose all sorts of connectivity, with ifconfig still claiming that

```
wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:43:43:75:6e  

          inet addr:192.168.2.121  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2413223 errors:1325 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:219998 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:725162598 (691.5 MiB)  TX bytes:37301961 (35.5 MiB)

          Interrupt:19
```

wpa_supplicant claims to still be connected, too, so does iwconfig:

```
wlan0     Ralink STA  ESSID:"XXXXXXXXXX"  Nickname:"RT2860STA"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.427 GHz  Access Point: 00:1C:4A:07:7F:76   

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key: XXXXXXXXX

          Link Quality=100/100  Signal level:-62 dBm  Noise level:-81 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

.

When I remove the interface from the bridge

```
device wlan0 left promiscuous mode

br0: port 1(wlan0) entering disabled state
```

operations resume as normal. Any clue? Thanks!

----------

## ianw1974

You cannot bridge wireless.  As soon as you do, this is what happens.

There are ways of doing it with creating tap devices.

----------

